# Auroralite style Minimag conversion?



## z_Stephen Wallace (Jan 9, 2011)

Hi.



I'm interest in converting a Mini Maglite to give a higher output. I've used a couple of different 1 Watt LED conversions (Nite-Ize, Terralux), but they aren't overly impressive. 



I've read about the Auroralite hotwire conversion, and know that they have been out of production for a few years, but wondered if anyone would be able to produce a similar conversion kit, or if it were possible to assemble one from pre-existing parts?



Many thanks

Stephen


----------



## WastedNihilist (Apr 9, 2011)

Same here.


----------



## Niskibum (Aug 29, 2011)

I have ordered the lenses, reflector, batteries, and a Tl-3 bulb, but I can't find a ceramic switch anywhere. Anybody know a source for one?


----------



## Stephen Wallace (Aug 30, 2011)

Unfortunately, it is the ceramic bulb holder that is the sticking point  - everything else is pretty common and easy to get hold of.


----------



## Niskibum (Aug 30, 2011)

Thanks for the reply, I was afraid of that. Guess I'll have to find another use for the AW IMR 14500s.


----------



## cdrake261 (Sep 20, 2011)

I have a XM-L mini maglite...few people are making them


----------

